# Any store good with wheels in the SF south bay area ?



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

I need some wheelbuilder love for a few wheels. Spoke replacement, truing, rebuild... I've tried
- Mike's bikes in Palo Alto. Underwhelming, they look down on you but don't know much about wheels, spokes were unwinding pop pop pop on the first ride after their care, and wheels were out of true quickly
- La Dolce Velo in San Jose. Nice guy, slightly better, but still not very good.

Looking for somebody a bit more competent. Any wheelset that you had hand-built around here, used 5000 miles and was still almost perfectly true ?


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

*Velotech in Palo Alto*

I had wheels rebuilt by Tom at Velotech, and he did a great job.

http://www.velotechcycles.com/contact.htm

Michael


----------



## patpend2000 (Jan 31, 2006)

*wheels*

Go to Passion Trail in Belmont, although it's mostly a MTB shop, Charles builds a great wheel. I think he worked at wheelsmith in the past.

He did my rear wheel on my road bike, 10,000 miles latter and I have yet to take it back to him to have it trued or anything and I'm usually not the best with my wheels.

kelly


----------

